# Does an air ride set-up need two compressors?



## jjarez79 (May 18, 2005)

:uh:


----------



## Lunas64 (Sep 8, 2008)

I run two, I am able to fill my tank quicker. One will be too slow and also depends on how big the tank is and what pressure you run it. What do you want from the performance also? I've seen 2 comps and 2 tanks, 2 comps and 1 tank. It depends on alot.


----------



## UniversalAirSuspen (Oct 6, 2006)

I would suggest running the dual compressors vs. the single, because not only will it will make it fill up faster but, with the dual, when they are wearing out, it will give you some time to get them fixed before your left stranded.


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

i run 1 380c 7 gallon tank with a 200psi setup and i hit it once and im out of air basically lol takes me 20 mins to fill back up just get the dual kit alot faster and more fun


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Get 2 compressors or you'll be kickin your self in the balls later.I have 1 viair 480 at 200 psi. on a 12 gal. and it takes for ever.


----------



## [email protected] Lift (Aug 14, 2007)

What size tank are you planning on running?


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

An engine driven comp & two viair's filling up 15-20gallons @200psi is just right


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

Depends on the compressors, you could probably run 1 Oasis and be straight but most other compressors you'll want at least 2 if you have over 5 gallons

Even with an EDC you'd want an electric for backup (or to run at the same time :biggrin: ).


----------



## Money Mike (Jan 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 22 2009, 01:10 PM~12781778
> *An engine driven comp & two viair's  filling up 15-20gallons @200psi is just right
> *



How long does it take to fill ur tanks????


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigmike64_@Jan 24 2009, 08:21 AM~12800666
> *How long does it take to fill ur tanks????
> *


About as long as it takes an average song to play through on the radio :biggrin:


----------



## Slammed83Mazda (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by baggedout81_@Jan 21 2009, 09:54 PM~12776188
> *Get 2 compressors or you'll be kickin your self in the balls later.I have 1 viair 480 at 200 psi. on a 12 gal. and it takes for ever.
> *



It's only a matter of time before that compressor burns it self up, with filling that big of a tank.


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

2 Yorks on a small bloc chevy will do you wonders  
Its more air than my dually will ever need :biggrin:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

pics or...


----------



## SWIPH (Oct 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 24 2009, 04:50 PM~12803862
> *pics or...
> *


if you are askin for pics of my set up--- you will have to wait till I put my truc bac together. My dually is COMPLETELY taken apart right now- Im in the middle of body dROppin it.

BUT TRUST ME- once its together pics will be blasted everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## eyeneff (Feb 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SWIPH_@Jan 24 2009, 07:09 PM~12803975
> *BU TRUST ME- once its together pics will be blasted everywhere :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin:


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Slammed83Mazda_@Jan 24 2009, 04:14 PM~12803672
> *It's only a matter of time before that compressor burns it self up, with filling that big of a tank.
> *


Yah i know i'm lookin to put a york in as soon as it worms up.From what i,ve heard from testamony you can fill a 12-15gal. to 200 psi in 2 to 3 min.In sted of the 20 to 25 min . on my viar.


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

but question is where do you get the EDC's at??


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Jan 28 2009, 02:23 PM~12838765
> *but question is where do you get the EDC's at??
> *


Junkyards, for around $50


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

lol im lazy i want to just buy a kit


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by maddogg20/20_@Jan 28 2009, 06:07 PM~12839808
> *Junkyards, for around $50
> *


what do you get em off of? tractor trailer, or school buses or what? :dunno:


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fine59Bel_@Jan 28 2009, 06:08 PM~12841032
> *what do you get em off of? tractor trailer, or school buses or what? :dunno:
> *


Mostly Ford/Lincoln/Mercury's, volvos, & other older imports. I've even seen them (Yorks) on heavy equipment thats air conditioned like enclosed tractors/harvesters/etc.


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

so a york is just a ac compresser? how is it wired and hook in to the tank(s)?


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by richiev64_@Jan 28 2009, 10:07 PM~12844290
> *so a york is just a ac compresser? how is it wired and hook in to the tank(s)?
> *


:yes: with a squared/octagon shaped head. 

The electric clutch is wired up to the pressure switch (or to a toggle switch if that's your thing..). It connects to the tanks via fittings and line........ :scrutinize: 

But they need an in-line check valve installed about a foot or so away from the comp (they get hot) and a water/oil trap somewhere before going into the tank(s). Also most of the ones found in junkyards have fittings with O-rings, these are junk, don't want to use them. For the leader hose coming off the motor I go to Napa & have them make a braided steel hose capable of handling high temps. 

What I do is turn the threads down on the fittings with a lathe, press a flanged fitting from Lowe's over it, & weld it to it. Or they can be bought on Ebay. Some people put a air filter on the intake side, but I say its not worth doing since they are so plentiful and cheap, besides I think its the heat that kills them.

Everyonce and a while they need to have some oil added to their crankcase...


----------



## richiev64 (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow sounds great and im guessin it fill pretty fast, so why dont every one run them? Can you post some pic's of yours?


----------



## elitdogg (Dec 20, 2007)

think of a normal compressor as a girl just turning 18 years old shiny pretty and well she will get the job done eventually and now think of a york as a hooker she is rude not the best looking but damn sure she will get you off as soon as she can and any way possible


----------



## Fine59Bel (Apr 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by elitdogg_@Jan 30 2009, 12:44 PM~12858306
> *think of a normal compressor as a girl just turning 18 years old shiny pretty and well she will get the job done eventually and now think of a york as a hooker she is rude not the best looking but damn sure she will get you off as soon as she can and any way possible
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: i keep readin this over and over and its still hilarious


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

im wanting to change over to a york..i need to see some pics of what they look like.


----------



## maddogg20/20 (Feb 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 11:58 AM~12858904
> *im wanting to change over to a york..i need to see some pics of what they look like.
> *


----------



## hotrodhomi (Sep 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jan 30 2009, 10:58 AM~12858904
> *im wanting to change over to a york..i need to see some pics of what they look like.
> *


Mine. http://67-72chevytrucks.com/vboard/showthr...ight=rare+times


----------

